# General > Photography >  Alaska

## cullbucket

Some pics from Alaska - All around Eklutna Lake

----------


## cullbucket



----------


## cullbucket



----------


## cullbucket



----------


## cullbucket

And some wildlife around denali

----------


## Torvaig

These are so clear and fresh looking I can breathe the fresh air! Ahhh... ::

----------


## cullbucket

Caribou

----------


## cullbucket

Grizzly Family

----------


## cullbucket

And some eagles learning to fly...

----------


## cullbucket

And then today a bull moose decided to have a walk through the garden...

----------


## cullbucket

Alaska - hoor of a place.......

----------


## Torvaig

And we complain about cats and dogs!

----------


## Thumper

OMG what lovely pics!What an amazing place,I would pack a bag and go there right now if i could x

----------


## highlander

Fantastic photos, get the kettle on im on my way!!!lol

----------


## cuddlepop

> Fantastic photos, get the kettle on im on my way!!!lol


ME TOO. :Grin: 

Those pictures are amazing.
Cullbucket,you live  in a paradise on earth.
Lucky  you.

I'm with Torvaig on the description "you can smell the fresh air"

I want More......Please. :Grin:

----------


## ks

Hope this link works, here is the MOUSE I found in my house, sorry about the poor quality but too scared to go and get my camera so had to make do with my mobile phone, Alaska's wildlife is nothing when you live in Thurso!!!

----------


## cullbucket

Heres a sea otter....

Nice Moose

----------


## cullbucket

Byron Glacier

----------


## cullbucket

Near Portage

----------


## cullbucket

Two from Prince William Sound

----------


## cullbucket

Anyone recognise this boat? As seen in Homer Harbour.....


Maybe the crew were in the Salty Dawg Saloon... http://www.saltydawgsaloon.com/

----------


## highlander

I love that programme the "deadliest catch" the only thing is now i am trying to remember is it the husband and wife who have that boat, or is it sig?

----------


## sam

what fantastic pictures, looks like a great place

----------


## cullbucket

> I love that programme the "deadliest catch" the only thing is now i am trying to remember is it the husband and wife who have that boat, or is it sig?


No that was the guy called Jonathan who owned it with his brother - they were the crew who rescued the guy who fell of the other boat...

----------


## Sporran

Love your photos, cullbucket. What spectacular scenery!  :Smile:

----------

